# just drove my car for the first time in two weeks



## M3_Chic (Oct 1, 2002)

HOLLY S*** 
That's one bad A** Ride :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 

Got some open road w/ curves & that was pretty damn fun.

It's nice to occationally not to be worried about the car's issues & just have fun with it


----------

